# HOw to find House Rental in Bacolod



## Tracyphilippines (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello my name is Tracy, my family of 4 are moving to Bacolod and are finding it hard to locate Rental ads and opportunities in the city and surrounding areas. We would appreciate any insights you may have and look forward to the simpler kind of life with those who are there. 

Thank You !!! Good Day. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tracyphilippines said:


> Hello my name is Tracy, my family of 4 are moving to Bacolod and are finding it hard to locate Rental ads and opportunities in the city and surrounding areas. We would appreciate any insights you may have and look forward to the simpler kind of life with those who are there.
> 
> Thank You !!! Good Day. :fingerscrossed:


Bacolod low cost housing - Bacolod City Real Estate.com


----------



## Tracyphilippines (Aug 26, 2013)

Ty !


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Tracyphilippines said:


> Hello my name is Tracy, my family of 4 are moving to Bacolod and are finding it hard to locate Rental ads and opportunities in the city and surrounding areas. We would appreciate any insights you may have and look forward to the simpler kind of life with those who are there.
> 
> Thank You !!! Good Day. :fingerscrossed:


Hi,
I'm Brian and have lived here in Bacolod City since 2005. I'd be happy to help you out! A lot of home rentals here are pretty much just a for rent sign out front and "word of mouth" but a few owners will advertise in the local newspaper classifieds (Visayan Daily Star, Watchmen Daily News and ****** Daily Bulletin). I live in a Subdivision on the City's Eastside (off the main road heading to Murcia) and I know there is a small 2 bedroom home on a corner lot for rent (I rented it back in 2006 for approx 8 months while current home was being built). Do you have a particular area of the city that you're interested in? House size?


----------



## Tracyphilippines (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello Brian and TY! We are looking for a 3bdr,2 bath,aircon and a small garden if possible for our 2 children and dog. To be honest we don't have an area in mind other then safe/guarded if possible as well, 15-30 outside the city away from all the action is what we are hoping for as we like outdoors,beaches&swimming,wildlife,horse back riding and hiking.Ideally we would like a 2 bdr for us and a 3rd space for a house helper to stay as we would like to employ someone while we stay for up to a year or more.
Thanks again Brian


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Tracyphilippines said:


> Hello Brian and TY! We are looking for a 3bdr,2 bath,aircon and a small garden if possible for our 2 children and dog. To be honest we don't have an area in mind other then safe/guarded if possible as well, 15-30 outside the city away from all the action is what we are hoping for as we like outdoors,beaches&swimming,wildlife,horse back riding and hiking.Ideally we would like a 2 bdr for us and a 3rd space for a house helper to stay as we would like to employ someone while we stay for up to a year or more.
> Thanks again Brian


Got it! I'll look around and find you some options!


----------



## Tracyphilippines (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you once again,will try and return the favour when we get there hehe.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tracyphilippines said:


> Hello my name is Tracy, my family of 4 are moving to Bacolod and are finding it hard to locate Rental ads and opportunities in the city and surrounding areas. We would appreciate any insights you may have and look forward to the simpler kind of life with those who are there.
> 
> Thank You !!! Good Day. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Tracy,

Your posts lead me to ask-Have you ever been to the Philippines? And if so, have you spent much time in the area you are interested in? This is or can be a great place to live and raise a family. At the same time, it's not Canada. As such, it would be most unwise and risky to accept any property, rental or otherwise without being here in person at the time. Even what seems to be solid information from an advertiser or private party, you would run the real risk of being taken for a ride. Never send money, even a deposit as it would likely be gone and you have no recourse to get it back. Looking and checking here and elsewhere on the net will or may give you some basic ideas but honestly, I'd say play it real safe and wait till you're here to fork over even a deposit.


Gene


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hi Tracy,
> 
> Your posts lead me to ask-Have you ever been to the Philippines? And if so, have you spent much time in the area you are interested in? This is or can be a great place to live and raise a family. At the same time, it's not Canada. As such, it would be most unwise and risky to accept any property, rental or otherwise without being here in person at the time. Even what seems to be solid information from an advertiser or private party, you would run the real risk of being taken for a ride. Never send money, even a deposit as it would likely be gone and you have no recourse to get it back. Looking and checking here and elsewhere on the net will or may give you some basic ideas but honestly, I'd say play it real safe and wait till you're here to fork over even a deposit.
> 
> Gene


Actually, good advice in that before actually renting a place you ought to make an advance trip and stay at a hotel while checking out the properties/areas that interest you. You should also be physically present to go over any rental agreement and make/negotiate changes to it before signing!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Best to have the wife and another family member go in, once they see the westerner it's gonna cost more, I don't like contracts I refuse to sign them and won't do them anymore no matter what, also make sure family members check the electricity hook up, shut off all main power circuits and then see if the meter is still running, lol... another great tactic of renters to make more money on you. 

I like Overmeyers idea look for signs and even greater saving's no middle man.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

This is a map of Bacolod's Barangays

topography


----------



## Tracyphilippines (Aug 26, 2013)

*safest area's to Live ?*

Hello once again ! Thanks again for all your input on my question  Would like to know of or get some suggestions on what areas are best for expats or family with children to live ?


Thank You


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Tracyphilippines said:


> Hell once again ! Thanks again for all your input on my question  Would like to know of or get some suggestions on what areas are best for expats or family with children to live ?
> 
> Thank You


I assume your still speaking of Bacolod? There are not the large numbers of expats here as in some other areas and those that are don't particularly feel the need to have clumped together. Bacolod is a fairly low crime rate as City's go. It has a population of approx 600,000 and the annual crime index averages around 680 incidents with around a 90% solve rate . You would probably want a subdivision with children around the same age and hopefully some features attractive to the age group (be it a basketball court, swim pool, etc) and a good percentage of residents conversent in English ( private schools primarily teach in English beginning w/pre-school up, while Public schools don't begin English until grade 5). Kids here in ****** speak the Ilonggo dialect and both English and Filipino (Tagalog) are 2nd languages to them. Even those who speak good conversent English will be shy to do so with you because of fear that you will look down on them if its not perfect. At least at first meeting until they get to know you. Any of the many "middle class" and up subdivisions with gate guard should suit. If you're a "Church" goer I know from first hand experience that most of the Catholic ones have at least one mass that is done in English. Would not surprise me to learn that others do same. Bacolod area has a high average of English speaking population and prides itself on that. A number of the laege call center (BPOs) have located here for that reason and there are a large number of Koreans and Taiwanese students come here to study/perfect their English.


----------



## Tracyphilippines (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank You ! That was very informative !


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Here's a couple of rental ads that appeared in today's classifieds (Visayan Daily News). They appear to meet your basic requirements.

New Doc 7.pdf

New Doc 6.pdf

Brian


----------



## Tracyphilippines (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank You !!!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Tracy,
These two additional ads appeared in Friday's classifieds

U05r7b3VB6UMbTS5gW1RUSUA.jpg

Y1LCCN532tC8N9ey32h59QKS.jpg

- Brian


----------



## Tracyphilippines (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks again for your help, we appreciate it !


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

I have moved, and added to, the rental (Apt/House) ads here in Bacolod to a single shared file. The link is My Files


----------



## mookie12 (May 11, 2014)

Hi,I'm a newbee..........coming to live in Bacold. I have no idea how to post what i'm searching for but i just thought i'd give this a try.

I'm looking to be part of a tennis group...i play doubles or singles and not at a very high level but i love the exercise. Any suggestions would be very helpful.

Thanks Mookie


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mookie12 said:


> Hi,I'm a newbee..........coming to live in Bacold. I have no idea how to post what i'm searching for but i just thought i'd give this a try.
> 
> I'm looking to be part of a tennis group...i play doubles or singles and not at a very high level but i love the exercise. Any suggestions would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks Mookie


There are at least a half dozen tennis courts in Bacolod. If you google "tennis bacolod" it should give you a starting point.


----------

